# PORT **** III ..Things are getting out of hand!



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been Vintage Port buying again lately...after all what's better than port with a cigar?


From left to right starting on the top row 1955 Fonseca,1963 Croft, 1970 Croft,1977 Graham,1985 Graham, 1948 Graham,1963 Croft,1927 Sandeman, 1948 Fonseca,1935 Croft, 1896 Dow,1977 Taylor's, 1977 Taylor's (magnum), 1977 Taylor's (double magnum), 1900 Taylor's, 1935 Cockburn,1966 Taylor's, 1927 Warre, 1955 Croft

Some close ups:


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HOLY $H!T!!!!!!!!! I need to go change now...... (Where is that drooling emoticon!!!!!)

Ron


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Fantastic! Let me know when you are opening any one of them, I'm sure it would be time for a road trip.  

I did some port tasting in Oporto, Portugal. Touring the port houses was fun. Sandeman gave us a bottle of port and some glasses after the tour. Not a vitage, however. :tg 

Have you found the 2000 vintage ports as good as they were expected to be?

Doc


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I've been Vintage Port buying again lately...after all what's better than port with a cigar?
> 
> From left to right starting on the top row 1955 Fonseca,1963 Croft, 1970 Croft,1977 Graham,1985 Graham, 1948 Graham,1963 Croft,1927 Sandeman, 1948 Fonseca,1935 Croft, 1896 Dow,1977 Taylor's, 1977 Taylor's (magnum), 1977 Taylor's (double magnum), 1900 Taylor's, 1935 Cockburn,1966 Taylor's, 1927 Warre, 1955 Croft
> 
> Some close ups:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you went on a big time buying spree ! :al 

Nice collection, Enjoy those bottles.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I think the phrase I'm looking for is....

JEEZ-O-FREAKING-PETE!!!! 

I am in awe, truly a beautiful sight. I love Port, if you are looking to adopt.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

vic_c said:


> I've been Vintage Port buying again lately...


Uhhhh ..... wow.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

...........must stop drooling...............must stop drooling!!

Vic you are a Freakin' animal!!  


ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

1948 FONSECA looks like a gem, but they all are!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had the Taylor ports. Very good choice. Now I gotta go check my stock and see what I need to add. Must have more..:r


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Fantastic! Let me know when you are opening any one of them, I'm sure it would be time for a road trip.
> 
> I did some port tasting in Oporto, Portugal. Touring the port houses was fun. Sandeman gave us a bottle of port and some glasses after the tour. Not a vitage, however. :tg
> 
> ...


I try to open at least one a week...just not the super rare ones like the 1896 Dow or 1900 Taylor...I've only seen one other 1896 Dow in my lifetime and they rarely come up for auction!
I purchased a little of the 2000 vintage ...mainly Taylor & Fonseca. The problem is they are too expensive because of the US dollar exchange rate. The better 2000's are $55-75 a bottle and for that price you can buy equally as good or better '83's or '85's which are drinkable now. I have only tried one of the 2000's .....way to early to drink..tasted like grape juice...but It will be excellent in 15 years ....not as good as the 1994 vintage by any means!:al :al


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

All I can say is hubahubahubahubahuba......!

Very nice collection!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

what a collection man, way to go!!!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice collection/selection you have going there. That is a buy spree indeed. A couple of those bottles look like they were actuall dug up by archaeologists.:r


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Gonna have to check out the liquor store for some port to try. Ive heard awesome things about port/cigars mixed but have yet to try it.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I've just started getting into port and that looks amazing. Sure makes my 3 bottles look puny...congrats.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

vic_c said:


> I try to open at least one a week...just not the super rare ones like the 1896 Dow or 1900 Taylor...I've only seen one other 1896 Dow in my lifetime and they rarely come up for auction!
> I purchased a little of the 2000 vintage ...mainly Taylor & Fonseca. The problem is they are too expensive because of the US dollar exchange rate. The better 2000's are $55-75 a bottle and for that price you can buy equally as good or better '83's or '85's which are drinkable now. I have only tried one of the 2000's .....way to early to drink..tasted like grape juice...but It will be excellent in 15 years ....not as good as the 1994 vintage by any means!:al :al


I love Port also I tend to drink TAWNY more!!! I have always wonder how long is a port good for after it has been opened?


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

How are this prices 
COCKBURN'S 1983 VINTAGE PORT $79.99
TAYLOR'S 1970 VINTAGE PORT $169.99
QUINTA DE LA ROSA LBV 1998 PORT $17.99
DOWS 1983 VINTAGE PORT $64.99


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Havanaaddict said:


> How are this prices
> COCKBURN'S 1983 VINTAGE PORT $79.99
> TAYLOR'S 1970 VINTAGE PORT $169.99
> QUINTA DE LA ROSA LBV 1998 PORT $17.99
> DOWS 1983 VINTAGE PORT $64.99


The Dow is a steal, Cockburn's is a good price, and Taylor is a great price too. AS for the LBV probably is good-average. The 83's of anything are the best value in Vintage Port. 70, of course is a bang up year.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Havanaaddict said:


> I love Port also I tend to drink TAWNY more!!! I have always wonder how long is a port good for after it has been opened?


Easily a couple of weeks for a vintage. Hard to image a bottle lasting that long? It's not scotch or congac.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Havanaaddict said:


> How are this prices
> COCKBURN'S 1983 VINTAGE PORT $79.99
> TAYLOR'S 1970 VINTAGE PORT $169.99
> QUINTA DE LA ROSA LBV 1998 PORT $17.99
> DOWS 1983 VINTAGE PORT $64.99


The Cockburn's is a good price ...exactly what I've paid in the past the Taylor's 1970 is a little high it should be about $120-140 The Dow's is good as well.The LBV I wouldn't bother with..maybe just get a Taylor 10 year Tawny!:2

Definitely worth picking up the others though...maybe just go light on the Taylor 1970...and when you open them because they are young let them breath for at least 2 hours. You will love them! and even better ther next day!:al :al


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Gonna have to check out the liquor store for some port to try. Ive heard awesome things about port/cigars mixed but have yet to try it.


It's an absolute essential for me with a cigar! Definitely try some!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Holy crap can we do some damage with that.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> Easily a couple of weeks for a vintage. Hard to image a bottle lasting that long? It's not scotch or congac.


I've found the answer to this really depends on who you're talking to. I had a 1977 Smith-Woodhouse last weekend (one of the most under-rated of the 1977 vintage, I believe; and a steal compared to the others if you can find it!), and when it was opened it was absolutely undrinkable. It smelled like hot alcohol. Not even a grape smell on the nose. Imagine the shock this port goes through after being bottled, without oxygen for nearly 30 years! About ten minutes after decanting, you could finally start getting hints of fruit on the nose. The taste at first: awful. Two hours later, still very closed, alcoholic and hot. Little fruit to speak of. Six hours later: A little better, but not ready yet. The next morning: Ready to drink. Smooth, velvety, still tannic but rich. 24 hours later: perfect, rounded out. Incredible!

It didn't make it past 24 hours, but there is debate as to how long an open, decanted vintage port will "stay good." Some say 2 days, max. Others, like Mosesbotbol, say two weeks easy.

I look forward to finding out!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

rdcross said:


> It didn't make it past 24 hours, but there is debate as to how long an open, decanted vintage port will "stay good." Some say 2 days, max. Others, like Mosesbotbol, say two weeks easy.
> 
> I look forward to finding out!


A '77 should be good drink without too much waiting. On Saturday a friend came by and we had a couple of bottles of port. The first bottle; 1963 Croft. What a wonderful bottle, unique tasting. Has a chocolate taste that I haven't found much in port. None of raisan or cherry usually found in port. Needed no time to breathe, ready to enjoy. Very smooth, but not ultimately smooth. We polished it down in an hour or less.

Bottle number two; 1977 Fonseca Vintage. This was my first 100 point rated port ever. A higher quality blend then the Crofts, the usual tast profile associated with Fonseca; a little cherry, a little raisan, all blended until a dreamy potion. This port could go another 20-30 years before drinking. Definetly ready, but when comparing to the 63 seemed pre-mature. We let this one breathe in my wine fridge for 3 hours. Lasted about an hour...

I've had the '83 Smith Woodhouse and found it to be pretty good, not of the caliber of Dow, Taylor or Fonseca but still yummy. My point about opening them up as they can polished off in a couple blinks of the eye. Maybe not as fast as wine, but pretty close.

What a night. Had an '87 RJ Churchill, Partagas Churchill, '03 QD Corona, '01 Cohiba Lancero, and '02 LGC #2. Wasn't in the mood for cigars on the next day...


----------

